# Our Family, AKA the petting zoo...



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Id like to introduce you to our zoo.... In addition to our 2 goldens we have..

Scooter, my 11 year old cat..










Claude, our 7 year old cat..










Pepper, Claude's cat 










Fluffy, female pastel ball python...










Ralph, male pastel ball python.










Stella, female normal ball python...










Phil, male normal ball python....










Abby, female rosy boa...










Our beardie Zeke..










And some of our crested geckos...





































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOVE them! I am snake crazy and have had several balls and kings in the past. I look forward to more someday!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW !! That is a petting zoo  I would even pet the snakes !! Love snakes 

Thanks for sharing! Now you have to post pictures of your goldens, with the pythons !!!!!


:wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, no snakes for me...................EEWWWW


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was doing good right up until I saw the reptiles. Snakes Run!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is quite a zoo you have there. LOL Thanks for the introductions to your gang!

I'm with Hooch. *RUN!*


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL

They are harmless, until you feed them.. I didnt want snakes, very much like you guys.. thanks but no thanks.. 

But then I held one, and they are so docile, smooth and actually soft... to defend themselves they curl into a ball....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm completely good with snakes. Spiders are another story....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my, lovely dogs but I may have bad dreams tonight . Welcome to the forum!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

snakes ehh.. not very cuddly pets.. i had a iguana for a year once.. maybe it was cause i had nowhere to put it but my bedroom but they arent very friendly and was just a novelty.. i'll stick with the canine variety as far as pets go


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I was doing good right up until I saw the reptiles. Snakes Run!!!!!!!


 
I was WAY good with everything, but admit to thinking that there might be some kinda hairy, brain-sucking spider the size of a Buick in that there collection, and the next picture would be of someone actually HOLDING it, so I was READY to run... But no! That's a lovely, sensible household!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA lol we can agree on spiders for sure... I respect them plenty... enough to stay WAY THE HELL AWAY FROM THEM AT ALL TIMES! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the geckos and the cats but not the snakes. I agree with Hooch. But they are pretty in the pictures. I like the colors of them. I love that first picture of your Scooter. Looks like a big smile on his(?) face.


----------

